
Artificial Intelligence Will Do What We Ask. That’s a Problem - gigama
https://www.quantamagazine.org/artificial-intelligence-will-do-what-we-ask-thats-a-problem-20200130/
======
gigama
"Like the robots, we're also trying to figure out our preferences, both what
they are and what we want them to be, and how to handle the ambiguities and
contradictions. Like the best possible AI, we're also striving — at least some
of us, some of the time — to understand the form of the good, as Plato called
the object of knowledge."

